# Retail prices are now applicable and discounts will be applied to sold out models once back in stock



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

The Aquadive web site has been updated to reflect retail prices. All sold out models are getting a discount extension, as soon as they are back in stock.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Retail prices are now applicable and discounts will be appled to sold out models once back in st*

wow , i thought prices would be the same , guess not , good luck selling them for that price .


----------



## Mondher (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Retail prices are now applicable and discounts will be appled to sold out models once back in st*

Hello Bill,

Than my guess is that all the 500 limited pieces for the BS 300 have been pre-ordered and sold before 31/12/11 ?


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Retail prices are now applicable and discounts will be appled to sold out models once back in st*

Are the BS 100s going to be discounted as stated above now that they are back in stock?


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Retail prices are now applicable and discounts will be appled to sold out models once back in st*



ericdraven said:


> wow , i thought prices would be the same , guess not , good luck selling them for that price .


Eric, it is legitimate and customer friendly to give those who were not able to purchase certain models at the introductory price because the model was sold out, another opportunity to buy at that price once the model is back in stock for a short period.

Kind regards
Aquadive Forum Moderator


----------

